# KYLake



## S&amp;MFISH (Oct 4, 2009)

Margaret and I went down to the Paris Landing area last weekend for our 15th anniversary.She ended up catching the biggest.We had three days of pretty good fishing,caught 25 or so between the both of us.Here are some highlights.


----------



## Specknreds (Oct 4, 2009)

Nice catch'in!! She must be a really good wife to go fishing on your anniversary 8)


----------



## jigster60 (Oct 4, 2009)

WTG =D> =D> =D> .... Paris is a fine area to fish ... Looks like ya got a pretty good fishin partner too...JIGGY


----------



## Quackrstackr (Oct 4, 2009)

Congrats.

You were down in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Jim (Oct 4, 2009)

Awesome! Looked like an awesome time you guys had! Congrats on the 15th year anniversary too. =D>


----------



## G3_Guy (Oct 4, 2009)

Great job S&M! =D> Looks like a Shark had a hold of that first one.


----------



## redbug (Oct 4, 2009)

great job... looks like they were hitting flukes??/ I hope to do that well next fall 

Wayne


----------



## countryboy210 (Oct 4, 2009)

Awesome Catch, That She Would Go Fishing On Your 15th ! Congrats. =D> 
Nice Fish Also.


----------



## 1436delta (Oct 4, 2009)

NICE LOOKING CATCHES GOT TO GET DOWN THERE WITH MY WIFE AND LET HER SPANK ME LIKE SHE NORMALLY DOES :lol: :lol: :LOL2:


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Oct 4, 2009)

Believe it or not,the trip was her idea.Ever since I got her started fishing last year,she is unstoppable.Every time we go to BPS,the baitmonkey grabs her and $200 later he lets her go.
I had a chance to go to Lake of the Ozarks,free accomadations,with the guys that weekend.But I had to decline to stay out of 'Divorce Court".


----------



## Zum (Oct 4, 2009)

Nice job,the both of you.
I noticed the fluke also,one of my favorite lures.Were you using it topwater?


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Oct 4, 2009)

Zum,you won't believe it.While I'm trolling around hitting cover and such,Margaret just throws it out weightless and lets it swim behind the boat.That's how she caught most of her fish.


----------



## jl_rotary (Oct 4, 2009)

yeah that first one has one messed up tail.
nice fish however, wtg


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 4, 2009)

Great catchin', and congrats on the anniversary! 8) =D>


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Sep 24, 2010)

It's that time of year again. We are off this morning for Paris Landing(Piney campground to be precise). Raining here right now and soon to be there,but maybe it will blow over by this evening and the rest of the weekend will be fine.

Hey Quacker,keep an eye out for that white GMC Van and charcoal Alumacraft coming your way.We will probably be hanging near the bridge or head down BigSandy this year.Don't really know till we get there.


----------



## Jim (Sep 24, 2010)

Good luck man! 

Maybe you will outfish Margaret this time? (my money is on her :LOL2: )


----------



## Jim (Sep 24, 2010)

Just noticed the fish in the first picture...What happened to it's Tail? Are there predator fish in that lake? Turtle maybe?


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Sep 24, 2010)

Jim, I'm not sure about that tail.I was thinking turtle or maybe a gar,not sure.

I hope I can out do her,but she is ready.It's all that she's been talking about for the last few months. She's ready for some payback,'cause I've been kicking her butt at Lake of the Ozarks this year,so she is due.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm sitting in Paris as I type this... :wink:


----------



## redbug (Sep 24, 2010)

Jim said:


> Just noticed the fish in the first picture...What happened to it's Tail? Are there predator fish in that lake? Turtle maybe?


looks like the result of some kinky spawn...


----------



## lbursell (Sep 24, 2010)

Jim said:


> Just noticed the fish in the first picture...What happened to it's Tail? Are there predator fish in that lake? Turtle maybe?



Maybe a propeller ? Is that possible ?


----------



## fender66 (Sep 29, 2010)

Way to go Steve (except for getting beat by your wife) You should never let that happen. :lol: 

And..HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Sep 29, 2010)

That was '09 Chris. She only got me by size,I had #s.It didn't happen this year though. We only managed to catch 4 this year. I got 3 and Margaret caught 1. I'll post the pics as soon as I download them.I've been pretty busy since I got back.I have to put the gas tank back in the pickup tonight.Had to pull it last night to fix it.


----------



## fender66 (Sep 29, 2010)

S&MFISH said:


> That was '09 Chris. She only got me by size,I had #s.It didn't happen this year though. We only managed to catch 4 this year. I got 3 and Margaret caught 1. I'll post the pics as soon as I download them.I've been pretty busy since I got back.I have to put the gas tank back in the pickup tonight.Had to pull it last night to fix it.



Yeah...I noticed that AFTER I commented. No worries...I'm very confused this week. Need a vacation again!


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Oct 2, 2010)

I hear you Chris.I could use another getaway myself,but I also NEED to work before winter sets in. I'll get all the time off I need and then some.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Oct 3, 2010)

Finally got around to downloading pics from KYLake trip.I caught three and Margaret got one.She hooked hers in the tongue area near the gills and it was bleeding heavily. She didn't want to waste time taking pics,so I pured some MD on it and got it back into the water.She also didn't want to clean up a bunch of blood off the carpet.So no pic of hers.


----------



## fender66 (Oct 3, 2010)

Way to go Steve. No skunking for that trip. I was just about skunked today at Simpson, but I landed one.


----------

